# Anyone know where to find these?



## mommyof3co

They used these to help position Preston while in the NICU, they called them "froggies" it's like a bean bag...kind of U shaped but not exactly. Here is a pic of them with him

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/251723_10150204575316267_515016266_7185055_8329128_n.jpg

Against his back and on top of his legs in this
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/248359_10150205668926267_515016266_7194825_5170452_n.jpg

Any chance anyone knows where I can buy some? He likes pressure holding his arms down when he sleeps. I swaddle him up which helps but he wants pressure, not them just being swaddled, I have tried using a heavy blanket to do that but it's just too hot to do that.


----------



## EmSmith1980

This sort of thing?

https://www.peenyweeny.co.uk/sess/u...al+Needs+Children/product_overview.shopscript

I remember googling the ones out NICU had and they were very expensive, so not sure what these would be like. xx


----------



## EmSmith1980

Oh that link doesn't work, sorry. Have a look on the peeny weeny website. xx


----------



## Srrme

https://www.peenyweeny.co.uk/sess/u...=0120_Frederick+T=252E+Frog=99+=28CMV97040=29

https://www.healthcare.philips.com/...natal_care/nicu/sleep_and_positioning/freddy/


----------



## mommyof3co

Ahh yes those are them, thank you!


----------

